# Tom Stumpf Called About "The Resin Dude" Rick



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Tom got the call a few minutes ago from the Resinnete herself. Felicia.

Rick lost his battle and has passed on. 

As soon as we get all the particulars they'll be posted here. 

Very sad news. My heart goes to Felicia and the family. 

Awsome guy who love making these little toy cars for us to play with and love. 

R.I.P. my friend


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

RIP Rick
most sincere condolences to all Rick's Family and Friends
the loss is certainly ours and difficult understand
rejoice in Rick's new found freedom


----------



## stirlingmoss (Aug 24, 2012)

I did not know him but My condolences to ricks family.
May he RIP.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Look at some of the awsome stuff he did for us. 


http://www.resindude.com/


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Rick was a great guy, RIP


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Another one has left us, sad news indeed.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Sad news indeed...prayers go out to the family...RM


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

vaBcHRog said:


> Another one has left us, sad news indeed.


SO SRY 

Bubba 123


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

The service will be held on Saturday April 2 at Kopicki-Bradley Funeral Home, 237 S. 9th St., Reading, PA 19602 610-372-1730. Friends can extend their sympathies from 10 - 11am. A service will be held at the funeral home at 11am.
More details can be found in the obituary in the local paper at "readingeagle.com"


----------

